# Account in Raymond Maine anyone want it?



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

One of my customers has a friend in Raymond that needs plowing for this year and next season. If you are interested pm me your business number and I will pass it along. It is in Raymond, Maine but not sure exactly where.


----------



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

I plow for someone in Raymond. I have a pretty full route but I can always pass on the info to my boss to see if he wants the job. PM me contact info and I will pass it on.


----------



## murphy7185 (Nov 7, 2006)

I would be interested, my pms wont work for some reason, I just signed up today anyways the number is 233-5005


----------

